# iTMS should enter University market



## diablojota (Aug 25, 2004)

This is just my opinion, and even though we all agree REAL is absolutely terrible and their service lacks gusto, I think that Apple should try to do more for licensing to the Universities.
You see Real winning many deals at the University level.  Apple could be far more successful without really offering less in terms of prices for usage.  Add a logo to the music store for the University or something.  This would no doubt help the throngs of students that buy iPods and matching iBooks  to feel as they are getting the personal treatment.
Everyone always says that they are the poor college student, but all the college students I have known always seem to have way more CDs than I do.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 25, 2004)

I would have to say iTunes is everywhere. Sure, they could "market" more to the college set, but beyond that they don't really need to do much. I hate to sound out-of-date, but I never had music downloading or the INTERNET when I was in college. How is iTunes in anyway inaccessible to college students today?

I agree REAL is terrible. They can't even come up with their own service; they have to hijack iTunes Harmony technology. Nice.


----------



## ora (Aug 25, 2004)

Article on Apple in academic market: http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/aug2004/tc2004085_0709_tc153.htm

I agree, improved marketing could strengthen apple in the university market, in which macs' music abilities already seem to help 


			
				from above article said:
			
		

> Then there's the music factor. Apple's iTunes software, which comes as a free download for either PCs or Macs, has become the de facto standard for managing digital tunes on the desktop. That, plus the runaway success of Apple's iPod music player, could be fueling a slow but steady increase in Apple customers. "My sense is that music and the iPod are influencing purchasing decisions," says analyst Charles Wolf of Needham & Co. (He owns Apple shares and has a "buy" recommendation on the stock).


----------



## fryke (Aug 25, 2004)

This is not about any kind of inavailability in universities, this is about special _deals_ for universities. Apple could, for example, set up partnerships with a university which allows that uni's students buy songs at 80 cents. Real's doing deals like that one. And if you happen to be a student at a university that offers good deals on Real's music store, you're not that likely to go past the good deals and buy the same tracks for more money, if you're eager to get the best deal for your music.

Don't see Apple doing such a thing as a _defense_, see it as Apple doing it as aggressive marketing. With Real selling songs at 49 cents however, I don't see Apple competing in price. If they really have costs as much as 80 or 90 cents a song... Well, Real won't do that for long, either, I guess.  They don't have much to cross-finance those songs...


----------



## diablojota (Aug 26, 2004)

80 or 90 cent downloads for University students is a step in the right direction IMHO.  I'm not saying Apple should compete with Real on price, but rather on exclusivity at the University.  They also then give the students that personalized feel, and therefore the students feel that they are getting something.  Apple is already leading this industry, why not put the strangle hold on it?  I think this will only help in solidifying the long-term success, and stave away competitors.


----------



## nojay (Aug 26, 2004)

This type of idea can be a win-win situation if you consider that universities are dealing with the use of their campus networks for peer-to-peer sharing of copyrighted works.  In the best case scenario, such a program would be an incentive for students not to use that type of software.

As a university faculty, I would also like a discount at the iTMS, but that might be going overboard...


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 26, 2004)

FSU is making a deal with apple so they can eliminate (limit) file sharing on campus. Here's the article:

http://www.fsunews.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2004/08/26/412d03afc4a38

My only observation, still, is that the songs on iTunes are already dirt cheap, and people are paying the money, so why should apple lower the price? It's called the law of supply and demand.

Once students are restricted in their downloading of free music, or gently nudged onto iTunes, there's even less reason for apple to lower the price of songs. They've already got the customer base locked up.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.macnews.com/2004/09/01/itunesap

This article eludicates the benefits of signing up with Apple and iTunes for large groups. VOLUME DISCOUNTS. Now it makes sense.


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 16, 2004)

Look up iTunes on Campus.

It already exists.


----------

